# looking for a ferplast sippy bottle



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Does anyone have one spare?

Need one for my spare cage as they destroyed the hanging water bottle :lol:

It's this one 
SIPPY 4676 LARGE


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Cant see the link, I only have the small ones


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

I only have the small ones here


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a hamster sized one, but not the large one, sorry.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I only have the small one too, hate them tbh. Can you get a cheap bird feeder? You could cut a hole in the side for the spout and put an ordinary water bottle in it then put it inside the cage  Like this (I ended up using it as a last resort when my meeces ate their way through my spare water bottles!!! ):


----------

